

Suggest to HN: a website to highlight unjust/immoral laws - bobzimuta

In light of recent events, unjust laws and relative morality, I have an idea for a website basically called 'felonies I've committed.'<p>The site is anonymous, (e.g. no social logins), with a linked .onion copy available for the very cautious.<p>The page shows a number of simple questions like 'have you ever downloaded a movie from a friend or torrent site', 'accidentally or knowingly taken marijuana over the Canadian border,' etc., with inclusion of the number of times or volume when applicable. The questions are written to be easily understandable and with the loosest reasonable interpretation possible.<p>On submission you get a report saying something like "based on your answers you could be charged with 80 years in jail and/or 100k in fines." The report would itemize the charges based on answers and include links to the federal laws and the ability to comment on each question/law.<p>This is purely as an exercise to show people how ridiculous many laws are, <i>demonstrate the gravity</i> of breaking them and create some dialog.
======
danwolff
<http://www.plainsite.org/issues/>

